

Show HN: Posts from Hacker News tagged "Show HN" - capsicum
http://showhnapp.herokuapp.com
My first python app, it displays posts from hacker news that is tagged under "Show HN"...
======
mxack
<http://hnshowcase.com> does the same thing?

~~~
capsicum
i know, <http://hnshowcase.com> 's provides more info than what i have done.
but, i wanted to build it anyway as i have been a thinker and not a doer for a
long time. :)

~~~
duiker101
You have done well, some practice is always fine. Nice job. Only thing is, I
am not convinced by the font and colour.

~~~
capsicum
@duiker101, thank you for the compliments. regarding the font and color do let
me know your recommendations.

~~~
dfc
You don't need to preface your comment with the name of the user you are
responding to. The fact that your comment is right below and indented one
level is a dead giveaway that you are responding to the parent comment.

~~~
capsicum
thanks for the heads-up

------
ck2
Also
[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=ti...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=title%3Ashow+hn&sortby=create_ts+desc)

Indexing the text of the first post and doing a "google suggest" kind of
search box might be interesting though.

~~~
capsicum
@ck2 i currently don't have a database, each request make a api call to
hnsearch and displays a formatted response. maybe, i can make the "google
suggest" for my next app...

------
_crumbs
The article links on the left and the info panel (containing author, "Open in
HN" link, and the points) on the right are not aligned. I'm not sure if you
designed it that way but personally I would prefer them aligned.

Other than that, good job! Congrats.

~~~
capsicum
@_crumbs thanks. Regarding the alignment, they are center aligned i will tweak
it to see if right alignment works better.

~~~
rubinelli
The problem is, the links to the right are a little way down from the titles
to the left. I was confused for a moment, trying to connect one with the
other. Also, you should update your <title> and maybe your favicon. But these
are minor details. Good job.

~~~
capsicum
i will fix those, thanks

------
Sharma
Nice job!

Are you applying some filters for showing posts or every post with "Show HN"
will appear there?

~~~
capsicum
thanks and regarding filters, am using <https://www.hnsearch.com/api> as the
data source and the 3 filters "score, create_ts, points" with descending sort.

------
tlarkworthy
a link to the comments would be useful addition (e.g. "this post updates
itself" I want to see the comments)

